# Seat Leon Cupra 290 (MY19) - Nevada White



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

yesterday I detailed my Cupra 290 MY19 in Neveda White.

Washed using 2BM with carpro wool washmit and AMDetails shampoo

Most of car dried with Sidekick Blaster and finished off with drying towel.

Used beadmaker for the first time, the slickness is pretty unreal and the smell is gorgeous.

As per videos I've seen for the first time use I saturated the panels with beadmaker and buffed off using rag company Edgeless creature , very easy to do.

Under beadmaker is BH cleanser polish and BH double speed wax which I did last week plus full decon with clay, ironx and tardis.

Wheels have a combo of spray on sealants applied, bit of V7 and beadmaker. I do have C5 but need more time to get the wheels off to apply.

Tyres have Megs Endurance gel on after cleaned with BH Surfex HD and Tyre Brush.

Pics are from today (and way over the 8hrs cure time beadmaker recommends)

https://postimages.org/][/url]

https://postimages.org/][/url]

https://postimages.org/][/url]

https://postimages.org/][/url]

https://postimages.org/][/url]

https://postimages.org/][/url]

https://postimages.org/][/url]

https://postimages.org/][/url]

https://postimages.org/][/url]

https://postimages.org/][/url]

https://postimages.org/][/url]

As you know white is really hard to photo but it does shine and reflect very well!

Reason for using BM is for the gloss levels, car gets washed weekly so not bothered about durability.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks fab buddy. Great job :thumb:
Welcome to the 'DW Cupra Club' :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Love it. Really tempted to get one of these later in the year :thumb:

What's it like to drive? Any rattles?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Rowan83 said:


> Love it. Really tempted to get one of these later in the year :thumb:
> 
> What's it like to drive? Any rattles?


Mine is now a year old and completely rattle free - far more can be said for my previous M135i which was nothing like as solidly built - Seat is a definite step up in quality- badge means NOTHING- German automotive brands have completely fooled many people into thinking that their product is higher quality / better built than the compefition


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good :thumb:

Enjoy your new motor


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely Jubbly, nice depth of shine on a white car.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Agree with build quality. Went from a 2008 Passat to a 2014 320d and the Passat was much better built. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for the messages guys

Detailed the Cupra today, pics were pre beadmaker as drying aid, god just love the smell of beadmaker 

Added front Maxton Design front Splitter and Heko Wind Deflectors too


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

very nice, i love these, the mrs was after one of these.

only thing confusing me, cupra has recently become standalone brand, yet your 2019 model has the seat badges back, front and on the wheel centres. i know cupra have their own badge logo, when will they be using it?


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

JwilliamsM said:


> very nice, i love these, the mrs was after one of these.
> 
> only thing confusing me, cupra has recently become standalone brand, yet your 2019 model has the seat badges back, front and on the wheel centres. i know cupra have their own badge logo, when will they be using it?


I'm not sure, I've not seen a 2019 model like mine with their own badge though.

I think the new Ateca Cupras have the new branding now


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Only Cupra branded model is the Ateca, Cupra Leon will be introduced when the current model is replaced and the Formentor is a Cupra brand only model.

There is no Ateca Cupra- it's the Cupra Ateca - I think having Cupra as a sub-brand made sense, trying to make it a brand in its own right is a mistake


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

Images of next day after applying quick coat of beadmaker

Hopefully can see the depth gloss of the white in the sun. It's literally eye watering when looking at it lol


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Love it, love it, love it!

Well, apart from the Heko wind deflectors but each to their own. I currently own a 7.5 GTI but I think I’ll have a look at the Cupra when I come to change.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

piston_warrior said:


> Love it, love it, love it!
> 
> Well, apart from the Heko wind deflectors but each to their own. I currently own a 7.5 GTI but I think I'll have a look at the Cupra when I come to change.


Yeh I'm not 100% convinced by the deflectors. Will give it more time


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

bigup said:


> Yeh I'm not 100% convinced by the deflectors. Will give it more time


I previously owned a Corsa VXR that suited Hekos but IMO they're a bit tacky on newer cars.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Cracking looking motor.
I previously owned a mk1 cupra r. Spent god knows how much modifying and having it resprayed. 
Still looking for a car that matched the fun factor my old cupra r had.

Would love to have a drive in a mk3 just to see if it is anywhere near as fun as my old car.

Love the colour of yours. Very nice

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful car and mental fast, especially the DSG model. 

Just got myself a Magnetic grey 2019 Cupra, and likely will get deflectors. Water just runs straight off the roof and all over the switches if the window is open at all, and I tend to have the window open when driving.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

How is your eyes after detailing a white car? Mine always go a bit weird after staring at the paint whilst buffing.


----------

